# inspirational black beauties



## mz hanan (Dec 4, 2008)

Make up as an African woman has been really difficult. Finding colours that match my light but not white complexion has not been easy. As a young girl I never saw girls that looked like me on the front cover of magazines or on the TV screens but recently there has been progress. But know I have the likes of Thandi Newton and Jada Smith I think its quite motivating. Please feel free to post any pics of ur fav celb.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

I like Halle Berry, Lauryn Hill (b/4 the breakdown), Lauren London, Angela Bassett, Malinda Williams, Megan Good . . . I mean I could go on.

Timeless Classic Beauty:
Lena Horne
Dorothy Dandridge
Diahann Carroll


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_I like Halle Berry, Lauryn Hill (b/4 the breakdown), Lauren London, Angela Bassett, Malinda Williams, Megan Good . . . I mean I could go on.

Timeless Classic Beauty:
Lena Horne
Dorothy Dandridge
Diahann Carroll_

 
i SO agree with you on these.... mainly halle, dorothy, and lauren


----------



## carandru (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

I love, love, love Sanaa Lathan. Makeup and Style wise, she can usually do no wrong in my book.  I can't forget about Rhianna, GORGEOUS. And I agree with what everyone else has said espeically Halle and Dorothy!


----------



## carandru (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_I like Halle Berry, Lauryn Hill (b/4 the breakdown), Lauren London, Angela Bassett, Malinda Williams, Megan Good . . . I mean I could go on.

Timeless Classic Beauty:
Lena Horne
Dorothy Dandridge
Diahann Carroll_

 
I love Angela Bassett. I swear my Mother-in-law looks just like her twin.


----------



## benzito_714 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

i think i take something from them all but most recently i have been really in love with phyllis hyman. her facial features are very similar to mine-big lips, full nose, big eyes-everything big and seeing her is like seeing my potential. too bad she faded too soon. she even makes me comfortable with my deep voice (well her and toni braxton).


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*






Gabrielle Union is very pretty and i love her style and also a great actress!


----------



## courtastic (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_





Gabrielle Union is very pretty and i love her style and also a great actress!_

 
I was JUST about to post up a picture of Gabby!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Wow! I have so many! But right now I am really feeling Jada. Jada's skin is always on point! She needs to write a book. A few books actually. She's such an inspiration for the African American community especially but also for women in general.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

I like Jada in most shots ...But not those 1st two for some reason


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I like Jada in most shots ...But not those 1st two for some reason_

 
It's the new hair. Had the same reaction. I'm not a fan of it either. Try to overlook the hair and focus only on the face. Her skin and makeup is beautiful.


----------



## Miss Lore (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*











I love miss good


----------



## d n d (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

I think Queen Latifah always looks nice, especially her hair and makeup.


 

I also think Keyshia Cole's look has came a long way since she first came out.  I love her darker hair and her makeup is alway flawless.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

I think Tyra's beautiful.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_It's the new hair. Had the same reaction. I'm not a fan of it either. Try to overlook the hair and focus only on the face. Her skin and makeup is beautiful._

 

True it is the hair...the makeup is pretty...just bad hair choice...that 3rd shot is awesome ...she looks beautiful


----------



## Lapis (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I like Jada in most shots ...But not those 1st two for some reason_

 
Diva said it, the hair but I like the tousled hair

Love crazy ass Erykah Badu


----------



## BestRx (Dec 5, 2008)

I have an ever-growing girl crush on the beautiful, talented and (from what I've heard) smart Kerry Washington.


----------



## mz hanan (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_

 
I also think Keyshia Cole's look has came a long way since she first came out. I love her darker hair and her makeup is alway flawless.


_

 
for defo but what i liked about her from the begining was her unique hair! she has great skin. blimey i just love Tyra banks i honestly think she rocks the honey blond hair.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love rihanna's style but i don't think shes that pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




janet jacksons pretty incredible and the beutiful Iman and Naomi C


----------



## vita cooper (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Mary J. Blige


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

These aren't necessarily my favorite celebrities but I do google them often for makeup looks as they vary a lot and not stick the simple norms (which I do love). And the hair styles - makes me wish for a stylist everyday.

Rhianna (although I find her too weird at times)





Ashanti





Niecy Nash (I LOVE her lip color choices)





Alicia Keys


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_






Gabrielle Union is very pretty and i love her style and also a great actress!_

 
she's beautiful!!!


----------



## mz hanan (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

*Noémie Lenoir is also very pretty.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## User67 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

I would say my biggest inspiration would be Rihanna. She just always looks amazing & I love the risks that she takes. We also have very similar coloring, so I can usually be sure that whatever looks good on her, will look good on me as well. I'm also a huge Beyonce fan & love her make-up how beautiful her make-up always looks.


----------



## User67 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_





Gabrielle Union is very pretty and i love her style and also a great actress!_

 
I love everything about Gabrielle Union. She is stunning!


----------



## Nox (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

*ASHANTI
*​






*JENNIFER HUDSON*




*
OLUCHI*








*KELLY ROWLAND*








*TONI BRAXTON*








*ESTELLE*


----------



## HaniFresh (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

This is my first post ever, but I just had to rep for my East African ladies, I hope no one minds!

Yasmin Warsame:






Ubah:






Iman:






Liya Kebede:






Gelila Bekele:






Yordanos Teshager:


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I would say my biggest inspiration would be Rihanna. She just always looks amazing & I love the risks that she takes. We also have very similar coloring, so I can usually be sure that whatever looks good on her, will look good on me as well. I'm also a huge Beyonce fan & love her make-up how beautiful her make-up always looks. 












_

 

Rihanna bout to have a wardrobe malfunction in the last pic


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 11, 2008)

Nia Long is one of my favs.........she has beautiful skin


----------



## carandru (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HaniFresh* 

 
_This is my first post ever, but I just had to rep for my East African ladies, I hope no one minds!

Yasmin Warsame:






Gelila Bekele:





_

 
Thanks for posting!  I haven't seen or heard of these ladies before (I don't think), but they are gorgeous. I would love for my hair to look like Gelila's as well. Maybe I can google her and find out what products she uses.


----------



## HaniFresh (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Thanks for posting!  I haven't seen or heard of these ladies before (I don't think), but they are gorgeous. I would love for my hair to look like Gelila's as well. Maybe I can google her and find out what products she uses._

 
No problem! I dont know about Yasmin, but Gelila has a few videos on youtube talking about her hair and giving other beauty tips heres a link:

YouTube - Taking Care of Gelila's Curls


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Iman is an unbelievably beautiful woman. . . and a timeless fashion icon.

Rihanna's makeup is always on point. I admire her bold makeup choices.


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I think Tyra's beautiful.












_

 
I love tyra because she has a real body.  Same with Beyonce... not a fan of her music or anything.. but the body is realistic.


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: inspirational black beuties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_i think i take something from them all but most recently i have been really in love with phyllis hyman. her facial features are very similar to mine-big lips, full nose, big eyes-everything big and seeing her is like seeing my potential. too bad she faded too soon. she even makes me comfortable with my deep voice (well her and toni braxton)._

 
Phyllis Hyman was stunning. I was watching unsung about her and was captivated by her beauty. I agree she faded way too soon.


----------



## snkatha (Aug 21, 2009)

I love this thread! Well i'll have to break mine down                   1. halle, jada, kelly rowland, alicia keys and Ashanti i love their glowy skin!          2. Kerry washington and gabrielle union love their overall presence, style, makeup everything!     3. Lauren london and Meagan good are my makeup inspirations. They've great makeup   4. Rihanna's makeup and hair                         these i think r the top for me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 21, 2009)

Liya Kebede
Gabrielle Union
Halle Berry 
Just to name a few off the top of my head
I've had a major girl crush on Liya for as long as I can remember.


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 23, 2009)

I heart Naomi Campbell








Kiara Kabukuru





And Gabby Union is just gorgeous


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 23, 2009)

I think the following Black women always look flawless: Sanaa Lathan, Beyonce, Rihanna, Queen Latifah, Tyra Banks, Amerie, Vanessa Williams (who happens to be aging gracefully), and I really like Keyshia Cole's makeup in photo shoots and her videos.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 23, 2009)

I like Alek Wek and India.Arie.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_





Gabrielle Union is very pretty and i love her style and also a great actress!_

 
This has to be the most beautiful photo I have ever seen of Ms Union. Breathtaking!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_ 

Ashanti





_

 
I've never seen a shot of Ashanti that looked so retro - I love how she is styled here. Fabulous.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I like Alek Wek and India.Arie.





_

 
Alek Wek is one of the most gorgeous women on the planet, IMO. Her skin is to die for amazing.


----------



## Ashleedarling (Aug 23, 2009)

All these women are absolutely stunning, I ADORE Kerry Washington so much, such class, style, beauty and intelligence. And Gabrielle Union,  Kiara Kabukuru, Ashanti, India Arie and Beyonce stunning. I love Rihanna's makeup choices a lot of times. Stunning black women, all of them


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 24, 2009)

I expect to be met with resistance for my first choice, but an all around beauty and muse, I'm going with...









Grace Jones.





Up Next, only second because she is lesser known, is





Phyllis Hyman











Nia Long!






Sanaa Lathan


And my twin ( because you know, all fat brown chicks with natural hair look alike LOL but my mom swears we  really are lookalikes *rolls eyes*)...


----------



## LatteQueen (Aug 24, 2009)

Michelle Obama and her mom and her daughters...

MY MOMMY....YEP ...MY MOMMY.....LOVE YA MOM'S..


----------



## Ashleedarling (Aug 24, 2009)

Cant forget Aaliyah, one of my inspirations all round. Her makeup and hair were always flawless regardless of how bad makeup was back in the 90s/millenium, love her. RIP


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 24, 2009)

Grace Jones is my Idol.


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 28, 2009)

Grace Jones is amazing as is Sanaa Lathan


----------



## thmochagirl (Sep 6, 2009)

Beauties That been in the game along time, Like Tyra banks, Queen Latifah, stacey dash,Monique, G. Union, I still Love vivca foxx. Oh yes and Toccara


----------



## rororebel (Sep 7, 2009)

When I was little(in the days of Clueless) I wanted to BE Stacey Dash! She still looks flawless even though she's 43! <3

Second is Rihanna! She always looks so fierce and I <3 her out of the box make-up and fashion choices! Puts the other "cookie cutter" brown girls in the game to shame!


----------

